# RC Drift Car



## RobsPics (May 10, 2007)




----------



## bmw-hoya (Sep 11, 2007)

Not too interested in the car, but I wonder how much she costs? 

Don't all women have their price???

I kid, I kid


----------



## RobsPics (May 10, 2007)

she's a hottie IMHO


----------



## edgar620 (Aug 26, 2007)

RobsPics said:


> she's a hottie IMHO


Very nice


----------



## UH60Hwkdrvr (Jan 31, 2009)

You are a liar! There is no car in the picture! I looked and couldn't find one!

m.a.c.


----------



## jboucher (Feb 8, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## BMWV (Mar 8, 2009)

Post more drifting pics they are great.


----------

